# Sewage Ejector Pump connection to gravity drain



## atkins (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,I have a sewage ejector pump in the basement and I think the way it is connected is in violation of IRC 3007.3.5.  Would like confirmation. Also, what's the rationale of not allowing the wye connection sideways?

View attachment 1872


View attachment 1873


View attachment 1872


View attachment 1873


/monthly_2013_07/1-P1060151.JPG.b8583ae7220507a7a3844ea474238a48.JPG

/monthly_2013_07/2-P1060152.JPG.a57c3bd71e79ceefbc68fdf9a8476853.JPG


----------



## atkins (Jul 19, 2013)

Oops ... meant to say 2009 IRC 3007.3.5


----------



## kyhowey (Jul 19, 2013)

Looks to me that it should connect from the top, not the side.  That way it won't back-flow into the pump if the drain/sewer were to stop up or the volume gets to high in the drain that it overflows the sewage ejection fitting.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 19, 2013)

Also, what's the rationale of not allowing the wye connection sideways?

Sewage Ejector Pump connection to gravity drain-1-p1060151.jpgSewage Ejector Pump connection to gravity drain-2-p1060152.jpg

The requirement is to prevent the possibility of the effluent from causing turbulence in the drain line, if the drain where to happen to be discharging up stream it would be flowing in the bottom of the pipe.


----------



## north star (Jul 19, 2013)

*& = &*

atkins,

Also, ...looks like the installer did not use any purple primer either

[ RE: P3003.14.2, `06 IRC  ].

Should be fun tearing all of that out and re-doing it !

*& = &*


----------



## Ed K (Jul 22, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> [Also, ...looks like the installer did not use any purple primer either[/size][/color]*& = &*[/font][/size]


If he did he is the neatest plumber to have ever worked!!!


----------



## Yankee (Jul 23, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *& = &*atkins,
> 
> Also, ...looks like the installer did not use any purple primer either
> 
> ...


Not required in NH by state amendment


----------



## atkins (Jul 24, 2013)

Yankee said:
			
		

> Not required in NH by state amendment


Hi Yankee,

Thanks for the input.

I googled "P3003.14.2 NH amendment" and found the bcr300.pdf and this is the exerpt in pg. 25:

(26) Amend section P3003.14.2 of the International Residential Code 2009 by replacing said section with the following language [effective date of April 1, 2010, ratified June 18, 2012]:

P3003.14.2 Solvent cementing. Joint surfaces shall be clean and free from moisture. A primer that conforms to ASTM F 656 shall be applied. Solvent cement not purple in color and conforming to ASTM D 2564, CSA B137.3, or CSA B181.2 shall be applied to all joint surfaces. The joint shall be made while the cement is wet and shall be in accordance with ASTM 2855. Solvent-cement joints shall be permitted above or below ground.

If I'm reading it right, it says that the primer is still required, though it need not be purple in color.  So I'll have to ask the builder, if he's cooperative, what solvent was used if it was not purple in color.


----------



## atkins (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello again,

I'm getting some push back from the builder who claims that when he spoke with "master" plumbers and town officials, they don't see a problem connecting the wye connection sideways to the drain pipe, especially when there is already a check valve and a gate valve present.  Can anyone help out here?  I know the code says the wye connections should be at the top.  Would a home inspector flag this as something that needs correction?  Thank you.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 26, 2013)

Needs to be rolled to at least 45 degrees.........don't have a book, no citation, will try tomorrow.


----------



## atkins (Sep 26, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Needs to be rolled to at least 45 degrees.........don't have a book, no citation, will try tomorrow.


Hi,

Not sure if this is what you are looking for, but from the IRC 2009:

P3007.3.5 Ejector connection to the drainage system. Pumps connected to the drainage system shall connect to the building sewer or shall connect to a wye fitting in the building drain a minimum of 10 feet (3048 mm) from the base of any soil stack, waste stack or fixture drain. Where the discharge line connects into horizontal drainage piping, the connection shall be made through a wye fitting into the top of the drainage piping.

Thanks.


----------



## north star (Sep 26, 2013)

*~ ~ : ~ ~*

atkins,

Looks like you have cited the correct code section !

Show the Town Officials the code section first,  to

see if they will support you or the builder.

...and *"Good job"*  on locating and citing the applicable

code section ! 

*~ ~ : ~ ~*


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 26, 2013)

The amendment in NH says "Solvent cement not purple in color and conforming to ASTM D 2564, CSA B137.3, or CSA B181.2 shall be applied to all joint surfaces".

IRC says a purple "primer" that comforms to  ASTM 656 shall be used.

I don't think you can buy purple cement but only purple primer.

The NH code does not say you can't use a purple primer only you can't use a purple cement.

This doen't make sence.


----------



## pwood (Sep 26, 2013)

well, if you used a purple primer and then purple cement how could the dumb inspector tell if you really used the purple primer?


----------

